# Another strange symptom! Anyone Anyone!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

OK so now I have another symptom! I have had a hoarse voice for over 2 weeks now! Thought I was catching a cold at first but that is not the case. Anyone else have this problem? Also every time I lay on my left side my heart starts going into an arrhythmia. I have done a lot of research on the Vagal nerve and now wonder if my enlarged thyroid is pushing on it. It runs up both sides of the neck to the brain stem. The Vagal nerve controls a lot of things like your breathing, larynx, heart beats, swallowing. I just realized that my ultra sound report shows hyperechoic nodule about the inferior right thyroid. Does that mean its on the back of the thyroid as opposed to the front where I could see and feel it? I don't feel anything on the right side but the left side is noticeable just by looking at my neck. All I know is i'm starting to feel like my neck is getting tight and pushed on or something hard to explain. I just want this thing out!!!! I am not being treated and since there is no way to shrink this thing or stop it it just needs to go. I can't live like this!! I feel anxious all the time just worrying about everything. Sorry for the long post just loosing it here.:sad0049:


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I dont have nodules but has similar symptoms. I even went to see a cardiologist. Levo was making my symptoms worse


----------



## Luvluver (Jul 25, 2013)

I have nodules on left and I have same symptoms. I'm having PT tomm. I'm praying it helps with shortness of breath, weird heart beats, fatigue, head pressure and bad headaches. I was subclinical hyperthyroid but my levels are back in range now, barely, and my RAIU scan didn't show any nodules and uptake was low- normal. I'm very scared and confused.


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

Hunh, I'm glad you posted this. I've been having weird heart fluttery feelings when I lie down at night, and it didn't occur to me it could be thyroid related.

The hoarse voice is one of the "classic" symptoms of enlarged thyroid - I would call your doc and ask for a new thyroid ultrasound to make sure nothing crazy is going on. Hopefully they will listen and schedule one for you.


----------

